# Windows 10 April 2018 Update



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
Basically don't trust Windows Restore with this one.  

https://lifehacker.com/how-to-prepare-for-mondays-windows-10-april-2018-update-1825590970

What's new in the Windows 10 April 2018 Update | ZDNet


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm part of the 'developer' network for Windows.  I knew this was coming and I just installed a huge updated on this system.  

So far, nothing terrible has happened and everything seems to be working.  I went through and opened all My applications just to be sure.  I thought for sure that My Adobe stuff would crash, but it runs just fine.  The same with My Visual Studio, Maya, 3dsMAX, and Fusion.  I ran My Unity studio and it updated just fine.  Even My desktop Lynda.com app works well.  

We'll see if Monday brings any change.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> I'm part of the 'developer' network for Windows.  I knew this was coming and I just installed a huge updated on this system.
> 
> So far, nothing terrible has happened and everything seems to be working.  I went through and opened all My applications just to be sure.  I thought for sure that My Adobe stuff would crash, but it runs just fine.  The same with My Visual Studio, Maya, 3dsMAX, and Fusion.  I ran My Unity studio and it updated just fine.  Even My desktop Lynda.com app works well.
> 
> We'll see if Monday brings any change.


So you're part of the developer network eh?  Good, tell Microsux that most users want an Enterprise version of 10 without Cortana or all the Microsux crapware.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> Basically don't trust Windows Restore with this one.
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/how-to-prepare-for-mondays-windows-10-april-2018-update-1825590970
> ...




Same crap was floated about the fall creators update.

Just more Anti-MS hype and fear mongering.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> Basically don't trust Windows Restore with this one.
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/how-to-prepare-for-mondays-windows-10-april-2018-update-1825590970
> ...



So this is like the 2016 election? ....chuckle

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> ...


If you say so..........
I used to like Microsoft until they came out with Win 8, I was hoping they would get it right with Win 10 but they simply doubled down on stupidity so the only Microsoft product I still use is Windows 7.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Windows 8 was a disaster. So was ME and to a large extent Windows 95.

Windows 10 is the most stable version I have yet seen. Faster on the same hardware than Ubuntu - I duel boot this machine - and frankly, rock solid.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I liked seven better..I have had several problems using peripherals with this thing. Like a Canon all in one..


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You're missing the point, I (and hundreds of thousands like me) want NO Cortana and NO added Microsoft crapware.  That doesn't mean turning it off (while it still runs and hogs resources in the background) it means NO, we want an operating system not a spyware/adware configuration disguised as an operating system.
My Win 7 boots faster than my Kubunu but the Kubuntu machine is half as powerful as my Windows 7 gamer but that's not the point, I'll wait the extra couple of seconds to use an OS that I control.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Which one, 10 or 7?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


8


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Considering your post I questioned that appeared to be refering to 10 and 7 based on the flow of the conversation.......  That response came out of left field........ 

Did you fire up the bong already this morning?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Regardless, enough do thanks to Apple that MS is compelled to add it.

I was perfectly happy with DOS.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



8 was crap, no one will dispute that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


That's fine, obviously they took the Apple route, a direction I've never been inclined to follow so other than my Win 7 gamer I'm out.  Too bad cause I liked Windows, such is life.   
Oh and recently Win 7 users and reversions back to Win 7 have temporarily outstripped Win 10 users...........  That speaks volumes but as usual Microsux will ignore the consumer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Quite a few people dispute that, Win 8.1 is a solid OS, what people hated was the Metro UI.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I'm part of the 'developer' network for Windows.  I knew this was coming and I just installed a huge updated on this system.
> ...


Way ahead of you.  lol


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2018)

Even with Cortana (there is no pleasing everyone), Microsoft is a solid O/S that is so easy to use, that hundreds of millions of people who are computer illiterate are able to navigate their way around not only the internet but tons of productivity software.

Every O/S has its downside.  I'll continue to use MS and frankly, I have had zero problems with Winders 10.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Word
Excel
PowerPoint
Visio
Project
SQL Server
Exchange

All reasons that Microsoft dominates and will continue to dominate.

I liked Vista, there was nothing wrong with it. I like Windows 7 - just Vista renamed due to bad press. I hated 8, because it truly sucked. Metro blows chunks.  I like 10, fixed the idiocy of 8.  I ignore cortana.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Even with Cortana (there is no pleasing everyone), Microsoft is a solid O/S that is so easy to use, that hundreds of millions of people who are computer illiterate are able to navigate their way around not only the internet but tons of productivity software.
> 
> Every O/S has its downside.  I'll continue to use MS and frankly, I have had zero problems with Winders 10.


To each their own.  The wife uses Windows 10 though she's frequently cussing at it and I have to do all the maintenance and fixes.  For me Cortana is an annoyance, an unnecessary waste of system resources so whay should I be forced to have it on _my_, system if I don't want it.   I don't use IE or Edge so why shouldn't I be able to uninstall them, I don't use any of their crapware so all of that should be uninstallable.  My biggest issue though is force updates which for all intent and purposes turns PCs into modified Microsoft workstations, sorry Microsoft, my PCs are mine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Even with Cortana (there is no pleasing everyone), Microsoft is a solid O/S that is so easy to use, that hundreds of millions of people who are computer illiterate are able to navigate their way around not only the internet but tons of productivity software.
> ...



I'm not a fan of Cortana, Siri, Alexa, et al. 

But what is this "crapware" you keep going on about?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Don't use any of those apps, Win 7 wasn't just a name change, it fixed a lot of issues Vista had.  Ignore Cortana all you want, open Processes and see how much resources the turned off Cortana is still using..........  I could care less who dominates the market, a non-argument with me besides most computer users are clueless and will pretty much swallow whatever they're fed, not always but pretty much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


You've gotta be kidding me, right?  Microsoft bloatware - duh.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Even with Cortana (there is no pleasing everyone), Microsoft is a solid O/S that is so easy to use, that hundreds of millions of people who are computer illiterate are able to navigate their way around not only the internet but tons of productivity software.
> ...


You're preaching to the choir, but it is what it is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Snipping tool? Notepad? 

Media Center and the DVD authoring have been removed. Other than cortana, I'm at a loss to say what "bloatware" is in 10, that wasn't in 7?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You're kidding me, right? 
Here's just some


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

Windows 10 wiped my old PC out. I do not like it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Your image didn't make it. Try using the snipping tool (first add with Windows Vista)

Image got fixed -

So of those, only 3D builder was not part of Windows 7. Everything else has been in windows for over a decade.

I don't like the ads, but they are easy to turn off. I do like the live tile for weather, it is better than the widget in 7. I turn all other tiles off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Windows 10 wiped my old PC out. I do not like it.



Wiped it out?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yo, knumb knut it means the link is no longer valid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> Basically don't trust Windows Restore with this one.
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/how-to-prepare-for-mondays-windows-10-april-2018-update-1825590970
> ...



Eh, I have an image of Windows 10 with Cortana and Edge forcibly extracted from it. See no reason to update. It was not an easy task to extract that foul stuff and still have a funtional OS. Pretty sure it took 4 tries. How was it done? Go into Linux and delete files, then boot Win10 and hope it works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> ...


Yeah well the vast majority of people can't do that.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 10 wiped my old PC out. I do not like it.
> ...


No, but it rendered a lot of my drivers inoperative so none of my card readers or USB ports would work. Windows would not allow the drivers to be replaced or deleted, no matter what. SO after messing with it for a while I just reinstalled win 7. That wiped it out, but I had backups.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nor do the vast majority care.

Not only do most people WANT things like Cortana, millions buy echo, dot, and other devices in order to get that sort of functionality.

Cortana is shit compared to Alexa, but MS is reacting to market pressure to provide a personal assistant as part of the OS.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

I have disabled automatic updates.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Most, but not all of what's shown is bloatware that if it was on Win 7 was never obvious, at least to me.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Eight does that also...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well sir:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Prove that most people WANT Cortana and don't use Microsoft limited metrics like 'number of systems sold'............ 

And why are you defending Microsoft so hard?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Were you upgrading from XP?

Windows 10 is a Longhorn core OS, same as 7. It uses the same drivers for the most part. Now if you went from 32 bit to 64 bit, that's a different story.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I was upgrading from win 7 64 bit. Should have just left it alone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Oh and do you know how many millions of people aren't buying those things........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And you do realize that this is all highly s-u-b-j-e-c-t-i-v-e, personal likes and dislikes so to speak...... right?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2018)

IMO, Windows 10 is Microsoft's attempt to cash in on the datamining that Apple and Google have been doing for years now.

I think it fails harder than Vista.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Prove that most people WANT Cortana and don't use Microsoft limited metrics like 'number of systems sold'............
> 
> And why are you defending Microsoft so hard?



People want personal assistants, the proof is in the millions of echo, dot, and google home units sold.

Google is by far the most powerful of the PA's. Alexa is second. Both are adept at retrieving media and controlling devices.

Siri and Cortana lag these other two due to simply not investing in the infrastructure behind them. 

People in general like having a personal assistant. This puts market pressure on Microsoft to provide one.  The reality is the Microsoft already lost this battle. What they offer is substantially inferior to Google. But MS is still compelled to throw their hat in the ring. Frankly, if I ask Cortana to play a song or find a video, it does it. If I tell Cortana to pull up pictures of my dog, it fails - Google succeeds at that task.

I'm hardly defending MS, I'm just not bashing them for no reason. 

Windows 10 is a great OS; fast and stable. For gaming it is the best one MS has ever produced, allowing DX12 to control resources directly, bypassing OS calls.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove that most people WANT Cortana and don't use Microsoft limited metrics like 'number of systems sold'............
> ...


So you're issue is you think I'm bashing them for no reason.......  I would call that subjective also......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm just interjecting some reality in to balance out the hyperbole.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Sure you are.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Again, it's all based on personal preference, Windows 10 Enterprise doesn't have Cortana, edge, IE, or any of what I (and millions of others) call bloatware but it's typically not available to the general public, I just wish it was as an alternative to the consumer version of Windows 10.  I have absolutely no problem with what OS anyone uses, that's their choice, not mine.  I'm simply disappointed (and a little pissed) that Microsoft doesn't give me (and the millions who see it the way I do) the option of choosing one or the other so not having that option I've decided to go another route.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove that most people WANT Cortana and don't use Microsoft limited metrics like 'number of systems sold'............
> ...




Oh? So what DX12 games have you played or seen played?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 29, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> I'm part of the 'developer' network for Windows.  I knew this was coming and I just installed a huge updated on this system.
> 
> So far, nothing terrible has happened and everything seems to be working.  I went through and opened all My applications just to be sure.  I thought for sure that My Adobe stuff would crash, but it runs just fine.  The same with My Visual Studio, Maya, 3dsMAX, and Fusion.  I ran My Unity studio and it updated just fine.  Even My desktop Lynda.com app works well.
> 
> We'll see if Monday brings any change.


Maya ! Every key I get when I steal that fails on me. PM me a good one ( even a keygen) BTW. I hope you're paid for it/dev/. 
Victim of 95. 98, 98SE.
 I was a beta during "Whistler". I also had a ton of input in Windoze 2000 Lite(almost Linux). We had that one dialed !
Scum boy from Redmond approved the XP disaster. I've been Linux ever since. 
Wifey has Ten on the laptop( dual boot with Debian) so I've seen that horrendous piece of shit and it's perpetual updater.Another joke for the dumbasses of the world to waste their time with.BUT IT PLAYS GAMEEEEEEEEEZ ! 
Idiots


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 29, 2018)

An OS with an assistant ? My assistant is making tortillas( whole grain with flax seed)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dues Ex Mankind Divided
Star Wars Battlefront


Mainly though the Division, which allows the system a much more streamlined cloud experience.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No good games use dx12. There are no good dx12 games.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




You  don't like Dues Ex?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 29, 2018)

When the update crashes your computer stay calm and recite the simple mantra:

"Friends
don't let Friends
do Windows"

and repeat until calm.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2018)

Beware of Chrome issues with this update. Better wait for May 8th.


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2018)

I got the upgrade. Wanted to get it before it was forced on me.
 Keep waiting for smoke and fire, but so far so good. I have't found anything that doesn't work.
When it falls apart I will let ya know.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Kat said:


> I got the upgrade. Wanted to get it before it was forced on me.
> Keep waiting for smoke and fire, but so far so good. I have't found anything that doesn't work.
> When it falls apart I will let ya know.


The wife hasn't received hers yet, we wait until it's forced on us.   when I posted the "doom and gloom" in the OP it was more an FYI, this *could* happen.......  At least one poster took offense.......


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 4, 2018)

The update is just another, no issues. 

The thing with not only Windows 10 but also many websites now is how they want to take control of YOUR computer. "Would you like to save this, should this password be saved for this website, oh you have ad blocker on turn it off or The Terminator will start thinking you're Sarah Connor." I turn off as much as I can like Ringel I would assume but it is never enough. 

What happened, to the days 10-15 years ago when you just did things without someone wanting to waste your f'ing time on five popups on shit nobody cares about. Technology is getting worse!


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I got the upgrade. Wanted to get it before it was forced on me.
> ...




Well, I didn't take offense. Seems fine still. It is what it is.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Pointing out that you were posting hyperbole entirely devoid of fact isn't "taking offense."


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2018)

ummm working great so far! Hope it does for everyone once they get it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Hyperbole........  Right......


----------



## tycho1572 (May 4, 2018)

I started the update 30mins before I left the house. I hope everything is working when I get home. lol

Thanks again, Ringel05.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Let's see who we can trigger........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Let's see who we can trigger........



Tissue?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who we can trigger........
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, we can't all be as informative and friendly as Linux


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

Kat said:


> ummm working great so far! Hope it does for everyone once they get it.




It will for those with working hardware.

Updates often uncover issues with failing components. Just as true with Linux as with Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Now you're finally getting into the spirit.......


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 4, 2018)

Some people preparing to update their Windows and then the update begins.


----------



## tycho1572 (May 4, 2018)

Everything seems to be working good.

Thanks again, Ringel05.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2018)

Here come da bug!

Work Around - Windows 10 April 2018 Update Crashing Explorer.exe | WindowsObserver.com


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2018)

Mine has not done that so far.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2018)

DA BUUUUUG!

Microsoft is blocking Windows 10 April 2018 Update on some Intel SSDs


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Is due to be released starting Monday the 30th though most will probably not receive it right away.  This one is supposed to be huge so God knows just what (and how much) it will fuck up.  Some are saying everyone using Win 10 should back up all their personal files, etc as well as update all your hardware drivers plus create an image of your Windows partition just in case..........
> ...


Windows 10 April 2018 Update

Windows 10 April 2018 Update

Oops........


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2018)

Sent me the update to fix it. So far it seems fine.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2018)

Not my pigeon.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 9, 2018)

What will Windows 11 be called. Windows XI. Or will they skip from 10 to 15. "Announcing Windows XV, the one after X, which was the one after 8. Yes if we were better at math Windows wouldn't have the problems it has, but you still buy it so suck the pipe!"


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> What will Windows 11 be called. Windows XI. Or will they skip from 10 to 15. "Announcing Windows XV, the one after X, which was the one after 8. Yes if we were better at math Windows wouldn't have the problems it has, but you still buy it so suck the pipe!"


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2018)

I am back to Windows 7. Everything is fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> I am back to Windows 7. Everything is fine.



Did Microsoft screw up your Enterprise edition?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I am back to Windows 7. Everything is fine.
> ...


No, and they can´t. I keep it for my next generation of components. Now I am playing some older games in the meantime.


----------

